# Avro Lancaster stalled build question



## vandee (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello I started an older 1/72 Airfix Avro Lancaster about a year ago. It is the 8000 series Dambuster. All was
going well until I cut the gear leg off the sprue. The plastic was so brittle that it snapped into pieces. I glued it
back together and it broke again. I have asked at another site in their "spares" area but get no responses. I am
almost sure Airfix doesn't have this in stock. Where can I find one, part 104 left gear leg, or a trashed kit or better
yet one from a trashed kit. I also need to find decals, the kits are trash, old. Does any after market company make
Dambuster 1/72 decals for J for Johnny? Thanks for any help. John

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2019)

A such damage should be easy to fix. Could you post a pic of the damaged part with all its pieces? What kind of glue did you use for fixing that?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2019)

Xtra Decals 1/72 BRITISH 617 SQUADRON THE DAMBUSTERS 1943-2008 | eBay 

Scale Aircraft Conversion - 1/72 Lancaster Landing Gear for Airfix kits (white metal)

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vandee (Aug 23, 2019)

The leg no longer exists. I binned the offensive part! Thanks for the decal information. John


----------



## vandee (Aug 23, 2019)

Curious, is that metal leg for both Airfix kits? The older kit and the new mold kit also? John


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2019)

No idea. Google the item number and you might find more. It may not matter anyway.


----------



## vandee (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks, I googled and looked at the image again. Then I went to my downloads, I had the
PDF file for the new mold Lancaster assembly instructions. The metal replacements are for 
the new mold Lancaster not my old 8000 version from the 80s. I don't know if they could be
modified to fit the old mold version. John


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2019)

vandee said:


> The leg no longer exists. I binned the offensive part!



I see.. Such a shame.


----------



## vandee (Sep 2, 2019)

I believe I found the answer to my dilemma. I am going to purchase another 1/72 series 8 Airfix Avro
Lancaster and do that one wheels up on a stand. Maybe with the bomb bay open. That will give 
me the leg I need to finish my Airfix stalled dam buster kit. John

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TonyT (Oct 13, 2019)

Airfix are very good at support and sending replacements out see link, scroll down for contact link etc

https://www.airfix.com/uk-en/support


----------



## VALENGO (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi, vandee, since both legs are mirrored you have the other one available for measure a make a new one at home. Take in mind that your whole ship must be embrittled if you use the other one as reference.
Cheers.


----------

